# BANNED!



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

Last week, I saw this rescue site Revvy Rescue and decided to send in a contribution. I then posted a thread on MO noting that it was just before year end, and anyone who wanted to help any Malt rescue would get a tax deduction if they would just mail their check by year end. I was hoping some people would feel the spirit of the season and help some rescues. I mean, how else can you force the government to use some of your tax money to support maltese rescue?

I did not post the name of any particular rescue group or the name of a competing site, but I did try to post a link to the IRS website where you can go to find out if a purported charity is indeed a 501c3 organization. When the thread didn't appear, I posted another thread titled "I'm really disappointed in you guys" with no text in the thread. I mean, come on, what's the harm of trying to promote Maltese rescue? I guess MO doesn't care about rescues as much as their precious user agreement. They'll promote glorified wee-pads because the sponsor pays them, but they won't promote Maltese rescue and allow the posting of a government site where you can ferret out the real from the false charities? Come on people.

Well, guess what? Yep. Banned for "Multiple Violations of User Agreement - Goodbye".







Once I get it hosted, my screenshot of my banning will be my avatar. 

When I protested, I got a really snotty e-mail back from Becky (the latest adminazi over there) saying "You posted the internet address to the IRS website. What is it you don't understand? We have zero tolerance for user agreement violators. I'm sorry. Goodbye." Geez. No kiss or anything! I even had to contact the image hosting service they use to remove my pictures of Lucky and Chloe since I couldn't get in to edit my user profile.

I think I'll come up with an offshoot of MO and register the domain name with nothing but a page of links to a bunch of other Maltese related boards -- any one but theirs. Maybe I'll call it MalteseNOnly.com? (Watch Bianco register that one tomorrow).

OK, I'm done venting. What a bunch of -------s.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, well at least you are safe to post anything here...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 3 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Well, guess what?  Yep.  Banned for "Multiple Violations of User Agreement - Goodbye".
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What a good idea! I should have saved a screen shot of my banned thread posted by becky! I didnt think of it..









All i can say is.. i've been through it too. At least you got a response ... i send many emails and no response. 
BTW.. i have been wondering this.. who is becky anyway?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh man!!!!!! So much for the holiday spirit!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

We all know they have very strict rules but afterall, it is their forum and if we would like to participate, we need to follow the rules. I can't say I agree with the rules but I am now familiar with them. The rules have also been greatly reduced since I first joined. In the last 5 years, I have been banned 3 times on their site - once for posting my email address, once for posting an url and I can't remember why the last time. But after writing and explaining myself, they allowed me to re-join.

Don't worry







We all still have spoiled maltese to write on. Don't waste your time getting mad...it's just not worth it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 3 2005, 11:22 AM
> *We all know they have very strict rules but afterall, it is their forum and if we would like to participate, we need to follow the rules.  I can't say I agree with the rules but I am now familiar with them.  The rules have also been greatly reduced since I first joined.  In the last 5 years, I have been banned 3 times on their site - once for posting my email address, once for posting an url and I can't remember why the last time.  But after writing and explaining myself, they allowed me to re-join.
> 
> Don't worry
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I wrote and explained myself... but i never got a response.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 3 2005, 11:22 AM
> *We all know they have very strict rules but afterall, it is their forum and if we would like to participate, we need to follow the rules.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27078*


[/QUOTE]


Rules that are enforced so stridently and dogmatically generally make no sense. This is especially true where every post is moderated. Banning would make sense as a practice if posts were unmoderated, because then you would be punishing for actual harm. Where a post never hits the board (it could have just as easily been edited to remove the link) and the infraction is in the context of maltese rescue, I respectfully decline to agree.

I will not be petitioning to be reinstated. I appealed once and was told (politely) to f-off. Its their loss, not mine.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 3 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Well, guess what?  Yep.  Banned for "Multiple Violations of User Agreement - Goodbye".
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

A lot of us on SM have been banned by MO and for me it is the best thing that ever happened... it is just too many rules and too much "attitude" for me and not being able to help people is just too frustrating. So, consider yourself lucky! (no pun intended!!)

BTW, you may prefer to use your MO Banned avatar as your "Personal Photo" instead of as your avatar because it is so small it is hard to read; and those who don't know the story behind it might think you are banned from SM, since all that shows up is "Banned". The personal photo shows up when anyone clicks on your name and it is much larger than the avatar........ 

You've found a great home here at SM... I look forward to your posts!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 3 2005, 10:47 AM
> *Its their loss, not mine.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27086*


[/QUOTE]

Totally true! Their loss, our gain. I can guarantee you'll love it here







.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Lucky's dad...I always enjoyed reading your posts on MO, I am really looking forward to reading them here! Don't be upset, it's definitely their loss! Glad you are on SM!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Their loss is our gain! Welcome to SM! Be glad they banned you when they did and you aren't wasting anymore time there.





> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 3 2005, 09:35 AM
> *BTW.. i have been wondering this.. who is becky anyway?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27067*


[/QUOTE]
I get the feeling she is their daughter or some kind of relation--I mean who else could be so rude if not related to a Bianco???


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> I get the feeling she is their daughter or some kind of relation--I mean who else could be so rude if not related to a Bianco???[/B]


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

what dont you get from "no posting of websites"???


















LOL!!!! they are soo stupid!! i posted a link to the aspca! and i got banned!! and i explained myself! and nothing happened!! 

we feel your anger and frustration.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Lucky's Dad, join the club and







, where the folks are friendly and freedom of expression reigns.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 3 2005, 11:47 AM
> *[I will not be petitioning to be reinstated.  I appealed once and was told (politely) to f-off.  Its their loss, not mine.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27086*


[/QUOTE]

It's SM gain







and I look forward to hearing from you here. I love the PM system and I love the openiness in product and breeder discussion. Afterall, what good is saying ... you should use conditioner when you don't know what brand of conditioner. Or you should use a brush to brush your Maltese. You Maltese should eat good food but we can't tell you what is good


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the banned group. I too was banned months ago. Not because of a post...only tried to post twice and both times posts were accepted. I was banned because I was on this site. I got a private message here asking if I was the same person from MO and I said yes. About 10 minutes later I tried to get on that other site and guess what? I was banned. I do go back and read but I can tell you that lately this site has become much more interesting and fun. I do agree that the people on that other site have a right to run their site anyway they want and to have any rules they wish but from what I have heard they are very rude. If they keep it up all of their members will be banned and be here.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 3 2005, 02:20 PM
> *Welcome to the banned group.  I too was banned months ago.  Not because of a post...only tried to post twice and both times posts were accepted.  I was banned because I was on this site.  I got a private message here asking if I was the same person from MO and I said yes.  About 10 minutes later I tried to get on that other site and guess what?  I was banned.  I do go back and read but I can tell you that lately this site has become much more interesting and fun.  I do agree that the people on that other site have a right to run their site anyway they want and to have any rules they wish but from what I have heard they are very rude.  If they keep it up all of their members will be banned and be here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27171*


[/QUOTE]

Interesting.....

I posted to MO for almost 2 years about 5 years ago with never so much as a warning. Then I started posting to another forum and bam, I was banned, along with the others who "defected". I never even got a formal banning, just couldn't get into the site. I was able to get back in a few months later, but never had any desire to after realizing that there are much better Maltese forums and Yahoo groups out there, including SM (the best!).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 3 2005, 02:20 PM
> *Welcome to the banned group.  I too was banned months ago.  Not because of a post...only tried to post twice and both times posts were accepted.  I was banned because I was on this site.  I got a private message here asking if I was the same person from MO and I said yes.  About 10 minutes later I tried to get on that other site and guess what?  I was banned.  I do go back and read but I can tell you that lately this site has become much more interesting and fun.  I do agree that the people on that other site have a right to run their site anyway they want and to have any rules they wish but from what I have heard they are very rude.  If they keep it up all of their members will be banned and be here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27171*


[/QUOTE]

That is interesting about the PM from MO......who was it from?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 3 2005, 02:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting about the PM from MO......who was it from?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27193
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes that is VERY interesting and oddly weird! I couldn't imagine running one website and trying to police another at the same time--I don't have that kind of time.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't worry, you'll love it here 100 times more!!








At leaset you guys made it to a couple of posts until getting banned! A person i know couldn't even get a reply to a post (and this was her first post) in!! It followed all the rules, no mention of anything and wasn't a harsh remark, etc... She tried acouple more times and waited and nothing! Then she messaged the admin board thinking it might be a comp. problem, no response. Finally she messaged them again saying that since she could not post anything, if they could remove her from the forum and she got a quick response back saying "Done!"







isn't that nice!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> I couldn't imagine running one website and trying to police another at the same time--I don't have that kind of time.[/B]


They probably have someone who watches this site and reports back to them....I'm sure it's just a matter of time before I'm banned too. It's pretty sad when you have to resort to "spying" on another site just to boot people off your own.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Before I got Massimo, I was looking into the breed and found MO. First I found it informative, but after reading some of the replies to the posts- I was afraid to post anything myself. The atmosphere was very...snobbish, and they treated people like they were complete idiots. I read posts and watched the firing squad take down one by one, finally, I came upon SM. And I've never looked back....that was over a year ago....this site is truley remarkable, thanks again, Joe!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

You know what just bit me in the arse this weekend? I found the running banner on the one opening page...it said...felice nuvo anno...UMM ISN'T THAT IN VIOLATION OF THE RULES?! POST IN ENGLISH ONLY you people!!!







Puhleez....*roll eyes*...they had a post just today asking where doctorcathy was...







hmmmm can I go and say I know where she is?!







come on....it'd be fun


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Jan 3 2005, 04:48 PM
> *You know what just bit me in the arse this weekend? I found the running banner on the one opening page...it said...felice nuvo anno...UMM ISN'T THAT IN VIOLATION OF THE RULES?! POST IN ENGLISH ONLY you people!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL that is funny--I'll have to go check out that thread and see what the person said and see if anyone from MO replies.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Jan 3 2005, 04:48 PM
> *they had a post just today asking where doctorcathy was...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HAHAHAH It wouldn't even get on. Unless you say "she's on another maltese forum!" You're not advertising SM that way!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 3 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Last week, I saw this rescue site Revvy Rescue and decided to send in a contribution.  I then posted a thread on MO noting that it was just before year end, and anyone who wanted to help any Malt rescue would get a tax deduction if they would just mail their check by year end.  I was hoping some people would feel the spirit of the season and help some rescues.  I mean, how else can you force the government to use some of your tax money to support maltese rescue?
> 
> I did not post the name of any particular rescue group or the name of a competing site, but I did try to post a link to the IRS website where you can go to find out if a purported charity is indeed a 501c3 organization.  When the thread didn't appear, I posted another thread titled "I'm really disappointed in you guys" with no text in the thread.  I mean, come on, what's the harm of trying to promote Maltese rescue?  I guess MO doesn't care about rescues as much as their precious user agreement.  They'll promote glorified wee-pads because the sponsor pays them, but they won't promote Maltese rescue and allow the posting of a government site where you can ferret out the real from the false charities?  Come on people.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Luckys Dad.... I've said this once before but your post reminded again.... did you ever see the soup nazi episode on Seinfield? Remind you of anyone?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I wish I could remember who sent me the message but I just can't. I didn't think anything about it when I replied...just thought it was someone from that site that seen me on this site and wanted to say hi. As I said earlier, they can run that other site anyway that they wish it is their site. I have been going there just to read and I can tell you that in the past couple of weeks it has not been very interesting over there. This site has grown so much since I started in May. At first this site was very slow but now we are growing. This is the first place I come to when I go online. I love that we can talk about anything and I do mean anything. So thank you Joe for giving us this place and thank you all for all of your help.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the soup nazi was funny! 

cynthia wants me to start a site www.onlymaltese.com LOL


and triste----IF you could write where i am...that'd be hilarious!! LOL. and i got your PM: triste told me that the admin said that i was banned for using "profanity and vulgar language"!!!!!!! does that sound like me? ok...it does. but i wasnt like that on MO!!! 


if you cant post the link to the poison control website--thats just stupid.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Gee MO is just to much. They actually have someone wacthing this site. That is just horible. I knew some of you looked familar. I guess they are afraid of the compition.
Anyway glad we are all here. It's so much nicer , No rude people making you feel like garbage when you ask a question..

Happy new year everyone.
I'm glad to be a member


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome to all the banned group from that other site


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

welcome luckysdad from another banEE







~ Denise


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Lacey's mom---HAHA...You know why I'm laughing! LOL


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I was asked to edit this post, so here goes..

"K/C's mom was mentioned too"















my goodness, aren't we fun in the new year


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, the truth is that I was never ever sent a warning of any kind. One day I tried to get on MO and there was a one-line message with something like I had used initials and that is considered advertising and I am banned. 

THe circumstances were that a member had asked me to give her the initials of the puppy food I used because her baby would not eat. I wrote "RC" and was banned. That's the long and short of it. I never wrote them about being banned because I was glad to be done with them and didn't want to grovel. 

This guy is crazier than I had originally thought!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Someone there also put good riddance to dr. cathy!! That's lame. All I have to say is wait until their A$$es get banned and come here!

Not a surprise that they can't be honest about why people were being banned right?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 3 2005, 08:37 PM
> *This guy is crazier than I had originally thought!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 3 2005, 08:45 PM
> *Someone there also put good riddance to dr. cathy!!  That's lame.  All I have to say is wait until their A$$es get banned and come here!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27309*


[/QUOTE]
LOL you get 'em!!! :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i used to be on in 1999...i THINK. my name used to be Brokermonkey. and then i got banned. so then i made up a few names...and then settled with DoctorCathy. and then i got banned again....and i wasnt able to go back on. he blocked my whole computer or something. and now i have a new computer...so i just lurk there.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

All i can say about all this is...THANK YOU JOE







And as far as the members they have banned...all of the people mentioned have been nothing but great,willing to help in anyway..and great asscets to SM,since i joined ,and im proud to be a member of this group!














Sheila


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 3 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Luckys Dad.... I've said this once before but your post reminded again.... did you ever see the soup nazi episode on Seinfield? Remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








I LOVE the soup Nazi episode!!!!!!!!







I love Seinfeld and that is my ablsolute favorite episode!!!!







*NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!







"
*























*"NO 'MO' FOR YOU!!!! YOU'RE BANNED!"














*

His new name is now the "Maltese Nazi"!!!!














That was good K/C!!! If you have said that before, I didn't see it!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 3 2005, 09:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I LOVE the soup Nazi episode!!!!!!!!







I love Seinfeld and that is my ablsolute favorite episode!!!!







*NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!








"
*























*"NO 'MO' FOR YOU!!!! YOU'RE BANNED!"














*

His new name is now the "Maltese Nazi"!!!!














That was good K/C!!! If you have said that before, I didn't see it!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27328
[/B][/QUOTE]
Seinfeld is hilarious! :lol: I watch it everynight before bed after the news, haha.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I saw that about dr. cathy...what a bunch of loosers. I'm glad dr. cathy got banned from there and she's here now


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww....chucks! thanks.









im glad i got banned too. i like to post websites and pics in threads.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 3 2005, 09:55 PM
> *awww....chucks!  thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah! We welcome the profanity and vulgarity! PUAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 3 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Luckys Dad.... I've said this once before but your post reminded again.... did you ever see the soup nazi episode on Seinfield? Remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


K/C Mom: That's It!! I've had it!! No posts for you!!!

LOL How silly is that anyway? I just feel like I've wasted a lot of time and effort there and by strictly limiting the ability of members to contact each other, the adminazis are very effective at keeping banned members more or less isolated. I'm working on it though...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wish i was banned...i never joined...i feel left out...maybe i will join and post a website


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 3 2005, 11:30 PM
> *... adminazis...<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27379*


[/QUOTE]

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

Everyone who was banned should lurk and read "where have all the old gang gone" thread. What a hoot! Becky is definitely Himmler, and Bianco comes across as Colonel Klink. Paraphrasing: "Becky sends me a report of banned people each week and it breaks my heart, but I can't change the rules..."

Since they hide behind Becky's prodigious skirts and don't seem to like to reply to e-mails (preferring to instead diss people who have been banned), just let me know and I'll zip you his and Bev's snail-mail address in DBS, FL so you can drop them a personal note.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 3 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Everyone who was banned should lurk and read "where have all the old gang gone" thread.  What a hoot!  Becky is definitely Himmler, and Bianco comes across as Colonel Klink.  Paraphrasing:  "Becky sends me a report of banned people each week and it breaks my heart, but I can't change the rules..."
> 
> Since they hide behind Becky's prodigious skirts and don't seem to like to reply to e-mails (preferring to instead diss people who have been banned), just let me know and I'll zip you his and Bev's snail-mail address in DBS, FL so you can drop them a personal note.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27382*


[/QUOTE]

We don't need to mail them anything. That's something they would do







.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 3 2005, 11:32 PM
> *i wish i was banned...i never joined...i feel left out...maybe i will join and post a website
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yeah, lets both join over there. You can be LodoMorota and i'll be CloudyNorelco or something! We'll go on there and say things like, "I use shampoo and conditioner when washing my dogs. Do you use shampoo and conditioner too?" and "I feed my dogs dog food!!!"









Man, I need to go to bed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 3 2005, 11:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, lets both join over there. You can be LodoMorota and i'll be CloudyNorelco or something! We'll go on there and say things like, "I use shampoo and conditioner when washing my dogs. Do you use shampoo and conditioner too?" and "I feed my dogs dog food!!!"









Man, I need to go to bed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27384
[/B][/QUOTE]
Leave it to you two to crack me up!
















Hey, I'll go too and be Nicole--think he would catch on???


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

Check this out! Look what showed up in my inbox and the inboxes of two of my partners and one of my associates!

____________________________________

From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, January 04, 2005 8:36 AM
To: Colvin, Jay
Cc: Cashen, John; Curoe, Andrew; Cracchiolo, Anthony
Subject: The fool Jay Barnett Colvin


Dear Mr Colvin,
Certain key figures of the company whom employs you will be 
alerted and sent copies proving your very very 
unprofessional conduct you have been displaying over the 
internet recently. Keep it up fool. You want to play? We 
can play. 

Site Admin,
Maltese Only
_____________________________________


LOL. This joker thinks I'm afraid of him? What a riot! Everybody who I've forwarded this to got a real howl out of it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you who can't get onto MO anymore, you might want know that there is a thread there now about "what happened to the old gang" that responds to a question about where some of the posters went. What I found disturbing is that Becky, the moderator, is pretty defamatory (in my opinion) about why certain people were banned. Instead of simply saying that so and so violated the user agreement.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 3 2005, 11:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, lets both join over there. You can be LodoMorota and i'll be CloudyNorelco or something! We'll go on there and say things like, "I use shampoo and conditioner when washing my dogs. Do you use shampoo and conditioner too?" and "I feed my dogs dog food!!!"









Man, I need to go to bed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27384
[/B][/QUOTE]
LoL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 4 2005, 07:58 AM
> *Check this out!  Look what showed up in my inbox and the inboxes of two of my partners and one of my associates!
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wow that is interesting!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 4 2005, 12:32 AM
> *i wish i was banned...i never joined...i feel left out...maybe i will join and post a website
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
you so do that! I wanna see..hheheh



> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 4 2005, 08:58 AM
> *Check this out!  Look what showed up in my inbox and the inboxes of two of my partners and one of my associates!
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...


[/QUOTE]
how did they get all those email addresses???


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 4 2005, 08:00 AM
> *For those of you who can't get onto MO anymore, you might want know that there is a thread there now about "what happened to the old gang" that responds to a question about where some of the posters went. What I found disturbing is that Becky, the moderator, is pretty defamatory (in my opinion) about why certain people were banned. Instead of simply saying that so and so violated the user agreement,*


Oh geez.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 4 2005, 09:08 AM
> *how did they get all those email addresses???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27429*


[/QUOTE]

My law firm is 120+ attorneys (with a website) and I've never tried to hide my identity. I even gave MO my e-mail address directly when I offered to help some posters with legal issues. Its really not hard to find me from there. These guys are simply attorneys whose names surround mine on our website. That said, I am one of the key figures at my firm and I'm not afraid of this yahoo. I've been with my firm 16 years and nothing Jay Bianco has to say is going to amount to a hill of beans. What a lame attempt at extortion. MO admins troll here for posts and have acknowledged this in writing, so I know they know my position on the IRS link being the basis for banning. Enough said.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

You know...I just popped on there and read that thread again this morning. I really don't see why it's necessary to post nasty comments about people who are no longer on the site. It could have been left as "they no longer participate on the site" and been done with. So much for your "professional" site, Jay.









P.S. Love the email, Lucky's Dad....I'm shaking in my boots....gee, I hope that BIG BAD Jay Bianco doesn't send a note to my daddy telling him how naughty I am online...I would hate to be grounded from the car and have my allowance taken away. GEEZ!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

okay. (after looking at that thread) So basically I purposely Violated the user terms and conditions...well thats what becky says about people that were not allowed back after being banned from the site. Well isnt that nice. Glad you cleared that up so nicely.









Luckys dad... I think their moderators are not professional after reading their posts on that thread. As a moderator why would you bad mouth people.? Joe doesnt do that!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They wrote some falehoods about me on that thread. Well, the truth is that I was never ever sent a warning of any kind. One day I tried to get on MO and there was a one-line message saying: "Banned. Posting of initials is advertising."

The circumstances were that a member had asked me to give her the initials of the puppy food I used because her baby would not eat. I wrote "RC" and was banned. That's the long and short of it. I never wrote them after being banned because I was getting frustrated with the site for not being able to help people by giving brand names,etc. and thought it actually was a blessing in disguise. And I didn't want to grovel or have to read the nasty replies that were sure to come to me. 

This guy is crazier than I had originally thought!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27303


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

luckys dad...you're a lawyer...cant you do ANYTHING to stop maltese only???


i'd make a donation towards that.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a bunch of crazies...glad im here in this wonderful place!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 4 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Luckys dad...  I think their moderators are not professional after reading their posts on that thread.  As a moderator why would you bad mouth people.?  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27440*


[/QUOTE]
Maybe that's why they are looking for a new moderator!











> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 4 2005, 09:46 AM
> *They wrote some falehoods about me on that thread. Well, the truth is that I was never ever sent a warning of any kind. One day I tried to get on MO and there was a one-line message with something like I had used initials and that is considered advertising and I am banned.
> 
> The circumstances were that a member had asked me to give her the initials of the puppy food I used because her baby would not eat. I wrote "RC" and was banned. That's the long and short of it. I never wrote them about being banned because I was getting frustrated with the site for not being able to help people by giving brand names,etc. and thought it actually was a blessing in disguise.  And I didn't want to grovel or have to read the nasty replies that were sure to come to me.
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27451*[/QUOTE]
I know some people on here get upset when we "bash" MO, but SEE WHY SO MANY PEOPLE DO IT???? They just make up things as they go along--add "rules" to amuse themselves and so forth! I wish more people would see the light and leave.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I really thought I had been banned, but I just went over there to lurk and read that "old gang" thread. I probably won't be back..but I did notice that Missysmom posted that Missy was walking without her cart thing. Where has she been? She quit posting here...or did she post that and I missed it?

*Ok- I looked on her profile page and she has been around lately, but I don't remember her mentioning anything about that...I PM'd her though. That is great news!*

I can't believe some of the things/stunts that "other" site pulls. The whole email to Luckysdad...now REALLY?! Bad-mouthing past posters?! So unnecessary!!! I may go on there and do something so that I will be officially banned!!!! Maybe I will post something to stick up for Cathy or some of the others that have been banned. Ha ha...wouldn't that be a hoot...???? Just to get my last word in??!!!!Iknow it would never make the board...but that Becky person would have to read it!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 4 2005, 08:58 AM
> *Check this out!  Look what showed up in my inbox and the inboxes of two of my partners and one of my associates!
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yup, bianco has gone the deep end. way deep. where does he come off threatening and diffamating a lawyer (not to mention joe, this site's administrator)?
he's building a good case for you lucky's dad, should you decide to take him up on it. let him hang himself. he will plead insanity (rightfully so) and will be judged unfit to administer a website. he will be fined heavily, all proceeds going to maltese rescue.
... and justice for all!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 4 2005, 10:54 AM
> *I really thought I had been banned, but I just went over there to lurk and read that "old gang" thread. I probably won't be back..but I did notice that Missysmom posted that Missy was walking without her cart thing. Where has she been? She quit posting here...or did she post that and I missed it?
> 
> Ok- I looked on her profile page and she has been around lately, but I don't remember her mentioning anything about that...I PM'd her though. That is great news!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is AWESOME!!!











































YEAH MISSY!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I wonder if Jay now feels embarassed. I mean he sent that e-mail as a "threat" and here Lucky's Dad is displaying it and publicly laughing at it--I bet Jay feels he is just a joke. LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 12:18 PM
> *I wonder if Jay now feels embarassed.  I mean he sent that e-mail as a "threat" and here Lucky's Dad is displaying it and publicly laughing at it--I bet Jay feels he is just a joke.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27502*


[/QUOTE]


Naw....I don't think he "feels" much of anything!!!! It probably won't phase him...maybe even give him more fuel. He is obviously not operating with a full deck!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 4 2005, 11:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw....I don't think he "feels" much of anything!!!! It probably won't phase him...maybe even give him more fuel. He is obviously not operating with a full deck!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27507
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww, come on! LOL I have this mental picture of Jay curled up in a corner in the fetal position crying and sobbing saying, "Lucky's Dad got the better of me!" Who wants to ruin that image?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 11:18 AM
> *I wonder if Jay now feels embarassed.  I mean he sent that e-mail as a "threat" and here Lucky's Dad is displaying it and publicly laughing at it--I bet Jay feels he is just a joke.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27502*


[/QUOTE]

Obviously not, since this isnt his first time sending threat mail. Remember the Beastiality letter/email?







If those other people ever saw this, they would probably be embarrassed to be saying bs about the banned members.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The only thing about talking about Jay so much here is that we know he lurks here and I'm sure it makes him feel that he is so "important" that we devote so much time and energy to him here, that being banned by him upsets people enough to vent about it. It empowers him.

Like what they say about celebrities, that any publicity, even negative, is better than no publicity at all. Negative publicity can even help a career. Look at Janet Jackson and Paris Hilton.

I think if we ignored him and no one cared what he said or did anymore, that would really get to him more than anything.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I guess since I have a conscience and IF I ever sent something like that to someone, I would feel embarassed and stupid. Then again, I am thinking with a rationale mind...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ladysmom--I know what you mean, but I sorta like the idea that we can expose them for who they really are. I mean, they really, really threaten people and then try to cover up their tracks! That's why they don't want others to be chatting off their forum.

Lucky'sDad--They let you give the website of your firm on the forum?

And dude, can you imagine if they, like, owned a country!?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 11:43 AM
> *I know some people on here get upset when we "bash" MO, but SEE WHY SO MANY PEOPLE DO IT????  They just make up things as they go along--add "rules" to amuse themselves and so forth!  I wish more people would see the light and leave.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27480*


[/QUOTE]

I would like to know if the people that support (or do not have a prob with MO) see anything wrong with the bashing (rude, uncalled for) words their moderators use on that thread on MO? Do they feel that they are not doing the same thing? I think it was very harsh some of those words coming from a moderator. It you say it is the same thing... it is not... Joe has not BAD mouth anyone... and hes our moderator!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

man they are really bashing ppl overthere...not fair to the people who cant defend themselves. how mean! i will never join a site like that!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, if they came on here and see the REAL Dr. Cathy, they would feel so stupid! They would have to eat their words.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah....i'd show them profanity and vulgarity!!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 4 2005, 04:11 PM
> *yeah....i'd show them profanity and vulgarity!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


ahhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahahhaha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This subject is tiring me out! LOL

WHERE'S MEE! Let's cause another riot! HAHAHA HEHEHEH HUHUHUHU HOHOHOHH 

DMZ--How do they laugh over there in Korea? KAAKKAKA or KUKUKUK KEKEKEK KOKOKOK? 








STOP, in the name of love...before you break my heart.... :lol: 
or







STOP! Hammer Time (ya'll remember that song?)
or







STOP! Before you enter you must wash my feet and kiss it because I said so.

Ever since we got that smiley, I wanted to do that. Now I got it out of my system! Sorry if I bored anyone!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

buttercloud, please take no offense... your humor is quite witty and entertaining at times and a tad repetitious at others (like this last post).
lucky's dad started this thread and if the subject is tiring you out, maybe you ought to simply not read it rather than highjack it into silliness.
that is also part of welcoming a new member and showing respect to everyone.

i hate sounding like some sort of censor but there are enough threads dedicated to 'anything goes' that it seems we should be able to adress other threads in their proper context. 

am i making any sense?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 4 2005, 08:58 AM
> *LOL.  This joker thinks I'm afraid of him?  What a riot!  Everybody who I've forwarded this to got a real howl out of it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27423*


[/QUOTE]

did you get the email headers off that email? you seem as scared of his threats as i am


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Jan 4 2005, 04:46 PM
> *buttercloud, please take no offense...  your humor is quite witty and entertaining at times and a tad repetitious at others (like this last post).
> lucky's dad started this thread and if the subject is tiring you out, maybe you ought to simply not read it rather than highjack it into silliness.
> that is also part of welcoming a new member and showing respect to everyone.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


umm, ouch


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

for the record and in all fairness, i should have adressed my last post to: to whom it may concern.
buttercloud's post got a reaction out of me but singling her out was unfair to her.
so, to whomever the shoe fits...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Jan 4 2005, 04:46 PM
> *that is also part of welcoming a new member and showing respect to everyone.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27599*


[/QUOTE]
Lucky's Dad's been a member since June


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 4 2005, 04:34 PM
> *This subject is tiring me out!  LOL
> 
> WHERE'S MEE!  Let's cause another riot!  HAHAHA HEHEHEH HUHUHUHU HOHOHOHH
> ...


[/QUOTE]

u crack me up !! i just arrived in Korea right now, im really tired....but ur post cracked me up and my brother saw me laughing at the computer monitor and he was like "u werid"

anywayz, yes, WELCOME LUCKY'S DAD !!!!!!! u'll love SM !!!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I had been reading the posts on the "other" Maltese forum and found them to be rather nasty to one another. I found a home here at SM, it appears this forum is really growing. As a new Malt Mom I look forward to your insites and advice. Welcome


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Jan 4 2005, 05:38 PM
> *for the record and in all fairness, i should have adressed my last post to: to whom it may concern.
> buttercloud's post got a reaction out of me but singling her out was unfair to her.
> so, to whomever the shoe fits...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27621*


[/QUOTE]


Ya know, if you don't like what a thread is saying/doing, you can always avoid the thread. You are not obligated to read something that is upsetting you.







This sounds like something you might consider!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like its going off topic in another direction now....at least before it wasnt negative.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

the clique feeling..hmm. I am wondering about this. I think in any public setting, people are going to feel more comfortable with a certain "type" of person. I am not sure if that makes us a cliquey forum.







It's just how society is. I don't claim to be a cliquey person, each member here...I've agreed w/ on topics and disagreed. I comment as I want and don't feel I have stepped into a clique...but if I make a friend here...does that mean I belong to a clique then?







ok ok ...I'm done for now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Jan 4 2005, 05:46 PM
> *buttercloud, please take no offense...  your humor is quite witty and entertaining at times and a tad repetitious at others (like this last post).
> lucky's dad started this thread and if the subject is tiring you out, maybe you ought to simply not read it rather than highjack it into silliness.
> that is also part of welcoming a new member and showing respect to everyone.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*In my opinion, which I am sure does not count for much







...an even better way of showing respect for all members would be to PM them if you have something personal to say to them rather than call them out on the board in front of everyone. That is one of the pleasures of this site...the pm....







*





> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Jan 4 2005, 06:38 PM
> *for the record and in all fairness, i should have adressed my last post to: to whom it may concern.
> buttercloud's post got a reaction out of me but singling her out was unfair to her.
> so, to whomever the shoe fits...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27621*


[/QUOTE]








*Maybe you shouldn't have singled her out and just made a general statement, but you did...and not everyone is offended by the humor. I did not get offended by it. Did you Lucky'sdad? I just took it as she was trying to lighten the mood. It had gotten pretty heavy with the talk of slanderous lawsuits and whatnot.







* 





> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jan 4 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Yes Suzanne you are making sense.
> 
> It is nice that when someone starts a thread to continue and not hijack it into silliness, out of respect.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


*I thought we had put all the MO "we" and "them" stuff to rest a few weeks back







. Except for this new "Banned" thread nobody had brought it up until now. -_- 








Who is the clique? I feel left out!!!







I wanna join!!!!







*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 4 2005, 08:09 PM
> *sounds like its going off topic in another direction now....at least before it wasnt negative.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27665*


[/QUOTE]


yep and time to close another MO thread







one thing i have to mention first, as tlunn said, the PM (personal messages) are a great tool


----------

